# Help with enough honey for the winter.



## Jimbruce3 (Mar 31, 2017)

First winter for my bees, I am using all mediums. Hive 1 has five boxes, bottom two boxes brood, two boxes of white capped honey, top box not much going on. Hive 2 four boxes, bottom three brood a little honey around each brood frame. Top box not much going on. I'm concerned about hive 2 not having enough honey to get through winter. Should I remove one box of honey from hive 1 and install on hive 2? Or start feeding hive 2?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Indiana? Are they about equal in bees and brood? Good pattern, mite minimized, active, etc.?

In Texas I figure a medium full is more than enough. I don't know about up there with different weather and brooding. I would probably equalize the honey resources and feed both.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If the weak hive is the concern without much feed on then I would be concentrating my feeding efforts on
this hive. Feed them to bring up to the winter weight. Sometimes a growing hive will need feeding to since 
they continue to brood up.


----------

